# 93284



## krisfelty (Jul 7, 2011)

If patient came to the office, and we bill the 93284-program and eval for ICD, why would Medicare think we were billing the professional and technical component when all we billed was the 93284?? Also, if this was done in the hospital, would the 26 need appended?Billing department is confused as to why Medicare is requesting a partial payment recoup stating cannot bill both professional and TC??? Any help is much appreciated! Confused!


Thanks, 

Kris Felty, CPC, CCC


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 12, 2011)

kfelty said:


> If patient came to the office, and we bill the 93284-program and eval for ICD, why would Medicare think we were billing the professional and technical component when all we billed was the 93284?? Also, if this was done in the hospital, would the 26 need appended?Billing department is confused as to why Medicare is requesting a partial payment recoup stating cannot bill both professional and TC??? Any help is much appreciated! Confused!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



They would think you're billing the professional and technical component because you're billing the code globally. 

Yes, if performed in hospital a -26 would be needed. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Mariefonseca (Jul 18, 2016)

Can you bill an office visit with 93284?


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 18, 2016)

MARIEALI said:


> Can you bill an office visit with 93284?



If there is a significant and separately identifiable office visit which doesn't overlap the included components of Programming device evaluation you might be able to. Of course if its with in the global period of the surgery then no you cannot bill an E&M


----------

